
ReadWriteStart Has Started - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/04/readwritestart-has-started.php
======
sant0sk1
If nothing else, another place to post your new site to for exposure

------
CalmQuiet
Apparently, _Startup_ is the new black. Maybe it's the economy and looking
like "the only option" to a lot of folks that have been laid off.

For IT-related startups, though, I'll still be likely to go first to HN to
find the stories that really matter.

------
nanexcool
I like that Microsoft is sponsoring this through BizSpark.

I'm sure there are people with .NET backgrounds who'd feel more confortable
building their product using Microsoft technologies they're already familiar
with, but don't because of software/licensing costs. BizSpark takes some of
that problem away (at least for 3 years).

I'm thinking about applying.

